# My sea anchor



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Took my sea anchor home with me from our last trip to clean and dry ( I do it a couple times a year). I started using a sea anchor back on the Contender and continued to use one on the Yellowfin and now the Viking. I consider it a must have for overnighting as well as safety. The difference between drifting at night under a sea anchor as opposed to free drifting is enormous! We frequently adjust the angle of the rode off the bow to find the sweet spot, but they work wonders if you are overnighting or swording.

The one in the pic is a 24' diameter Paratech. It is surprisingly easy and effortless to both deploy and retrieve.










Robert


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Try tying it..*

off the stern if it isn't too rough for a better ride . Keeping it tied from the bow,You can tie a line to the rode to hold it centered in place for easy /quick release if needed. I wouldn't do it if you don't have a reliable man on watch...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Robert,

Beautiful "Sea Anchor"..!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:That is a very pretty sea anchor! You should be proud! And that yellow parachute looking thing looks nice too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have often promoted those as an essential piece of safety equipment, especially on small boats. If you loose all power in rough conditions you can at least keep your bow pointed into the sea with one. Of course tying a bucket to your anchor line works to.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

One of the reason I made this post was for people to know how easy they are to use. I have tried buckets, smaller drift socks etc... and while all will work, the Paratech sea anchor is so easy to set as you literally just throw it overboard. To retrieve there is a trip line that collapses the chute and it pulls in like a sheet, easy easy.

I was discouraged with my previous attempts (buckets, drift socks etc) untill I started using Paratechs.

My Viking will roll something horrible if left to drift beam sea. A 2' swell can seem like a 10' swell unless we keep the bow into them or just off.

Robert


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

I also run a para tech... makes a world of difference on windy nights offshore or in heavy current. It also tends to draw a lot of bait and mahi for us during the night which is always a nice side affect. Super easy to deploy and retrieve when properly rigged. 

Good post Robert.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Surplus parachutes also make good sea anchors. Not saying as good as a para tech but a lot less expensive and well built. On my 26 CC I used a drogue chute like below. They cost about $40 on ebay. . Works well as long as the current and wide are not coming in opposite directions.

Tie a float or gallon jug with a few feet of line on it to a shroud line right at the chute so it doesn't spin. Tie a trip line to the top of the chute for easier retrieval.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have surplus parachutes make good sea anchors, especially for non storm use, certainly a heck of alot cheaper!!

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use mine for drift fishing more than anything else. Never had and "emergency use". I tie the tag end of the retrieval line up on the bow and only use enough rode to drift fish.


----------

